
Show HN: ButterflyNet – Fully async networking framework for Python 3.4 - SunDwarf
https://github.com/SunDwarf/ButterflyNet
======
softwarelimits
Hehe, it would be very interesting to read a quick analysis about why you
think that "Twisted is a clusterfuck".

~~~
optimuspaul
yeah, that seems hyperbolic. Twisted can have a steep learning curve, but it
is proven and pretty solid. Not sure why one would think it a clusterfuck.

~~~
rspeer
I think that Twisted is too large and complex, and I don't approve of its
"tutorials only" approach to documentation.

------
asdfaoeu
This seems like a very thin wrapper around asyncio and ThreadPoolExecutor.

Also I'd recommend dropping the AGPL license.

~~~
SunDwarf
It is a little barebones for a v1 release, but IMO I think it's better than
working with the normal asyncio high-level functions.

What's wrong with the AGPL? I just thought it'd be the best fit for something
like this.

~~~
e1ven
The project you're working on is essentially a library - It's linked to by
whatever software another developer might want to use.

I'm certainly not a lawyer, but my understanding is that the AGPL an version
of the GPL, with a clause that requires developers to share their code if they
host the service, not just if they distribute the code.

Since the AGPL is based on the GPL, rather than LGPL, it would mean that any
projects that used your library would count as Derived Works - They'd need to
release their whole project if they used your code.

Typically, one might see the AGPL used for services, rather than component
libraries. This has caused some companies, such as Google, to ban using any
AGPL code.

See:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/31/google_on_open_sourc...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/31/google_on_open_source_licenses/)

